# Binary, upgrade using the 9-Release DVD?



## piggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Is this possible? Boot the DVD and do some binary upgrade using packages from 8.2 to 9 like in PCBSD? What happened to the new rumored install of FreeBSD 9? The actual install from DVD/CD/USB seems pretty basic to me.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 18, 2012)

Binary update of FreeBSD. You do not need DVD as long as you have your old system already installed and connected to the Internet.

Please read this errata notice if you current system is not fully patched. Or alternatively use freebsd-update to update your current old system and then update to the next release.

Do not forget to read "Upgrading from previous releases of FreeBSD" before you do anything. It will save some time on further troubleshooting.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> What happened to the new rumored install of Freebsd 9? The actual install from DVD/CD/USB seems pretty basic to me.


Just because it looks basic, it doesn't mean it's not new 

http://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDInstall


----------



## piggy (Jan 18, 2012)

vand777 said:
			
		

> Binary update of FreeBSD. You do not need DVD as long as you have your old system already installed and connected to the Internet.
> 
> Please read this errata notice if you current system is not fully patched. Or alternatively use freebsd-update to update your current old system and then update to the next release.
> 
> Do not forget to read "Upgrading from previous releases of FreeBSD" before you do anything. It will save some time on further troubleshooting.


Thanks for your reply then maybe you did not understand my question: I want to UPGRADE (not update) my system using the binary on the 9.0-RELEASE DVD. Like putting the DVD in the drive and load all the 9.0 stuff over an 8.2-RELEASE version without any hassle. Is this possible?


----------



## vand777 (Jan 18, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> Thankx for your reply then maybe you did not understand my question: i want to UPGRADE (not update) my system using the binary on the 9.0-RELEASE DVD. Like putting the DVD in the drive and load all the 9.0 stuff over an 8.2-RELEASE version without any hassle. Is this possible?



Sorry for misunderstanding your question. 

Why do you need to use DVD? Why do you have such requirement? freebsd-update does the same as what you decribed above ("load all the 9.0 stuff over an 8.2-RELEASE version without any hassle") but without use of DVD. 

If it is absolutely necessary for you to use DVD, then it is (theoretically speaking) possible (have some ideas but never tried them because the whole process is meaningless imho) but not "without any hassle".


----------



## vand777 (Jan 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Just because it looks basic, it doesn't mean it's not new
> 
> http://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDInstall



Although few people were complaining about some missing features/bugs, I quite liked it. It worked for me. Anyway, I use it only when installing FreeBSD on brand new hardware. Meaning not very often.


----------



## piggy (Jan 18, 2012)

vand777 said:
			
		

> Although few people were complaining about some missing features/bugs, I quite liked it. It worked for me. Anyway, I use it only when installing FreeBSD on brand new hardware. Meaning not very often.


Yepz, this is what I was referring before. I was wondering this went the default Freebsd FreeBSD Install, then they keep the old install.

I will try this.

The reason becouse I want to upgrade from DVD is because I always liked Linux rolling binary releases and Windows upgrades.

I did many upgrades using freebsd-update then it left the system with all the packages to upgrade. And I would like to upgrade the system packages using the binary into the DVD so I was wondering to have some "rolling" upgrade like the Windows, Linux or PC-BSD install.

If you have any idea how I could upgrade the packages via binary DVD, you (and others obviously) are welcome.


----------



## vand777 (Jan 19, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> If you have any idea how I could upgrade the packages via binary DVD, you (and others obviously) are welcome.



HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date

Again, you do not do this with DVD. It is not Linux or Windows  You need DVD only for initial installation. And if you use packages from DVD, then they soon become vulnerable. It is better to follow the guide above if you do not want to compile them from source.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2012)

piggy said:
			
		

> And I would like to upgrade the system packages using the binary into the DVD


Bad idea. If you keep your ports reasonably up to date they are likely newer than the ones on the CDs and DVD. So you'd end up installing older versions. Keep in mind the packages on the CD/DVD are a snapshot of whatever versions happen to be in the ports tree at the time the release was created. They are never updated.


----------

